# Sharks



## buckshot117 (Jun 19, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck shark fishing on Pensacola beach lately?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wait till the weather warms up. Most of the bait fish are out in deeper waters and the sharks follow. Take this time to research techniques, reels, rods, casting, etc.

I have a 6/0 and 2 12/0 for sale if interested. Great shark reels. Just need rods For the 12s And a yak


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Water has to warm up before they move close


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Are they black spool 12/0's, how much are you wanting for them and what kind of shape are they in?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Are they black spool 12/0's, how much are you wanting for them and what kind of shape are they in?


No, they are not black spools. The black spools hold less line. 300 for black handle and 250 for white. $500 for both


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone been out? Upper 60s this week...


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I was out Tuesday, nothing on the one shark rig but did catch a blue so the shark bait is showing up

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Still too cold. Wait till the water gets into the low 70's. Follow any post by Ugly1 and you will know. The last few years, we were sharking in mid to late March. This year the water is still way too cold.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

A good sign will be when fish start moving in. When the blues, ladyfish, kings, cobia etc move in the sharks will follow the food. Also rays are a good sign too.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> A good sign will be when fish start moving in. When the blues, ladyfish, kings, cobia etc move in the sharks will follow the food. Also rays are a good sign too.


 Exactly. Well said Justin.


----------

